# Opinions on Holly



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Pretty much my opinions are summed up in a similar thread I started on XMFan entitled Holly- a disappointment so far

So what do you think of XM 76?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Pretty much my opinions are summed up in a similar thread I started on XMFan entitled Holly- a disappointment so far
> 
> So what do you think of XM 76?


Sorry Steve,

Holly is just right for this XM family. Nice mix of new and old stuff. I was listening to one of the "alternative" Christmas channels on XM. Hahahahaha. I heard some Christmas song about Santa coming down my "tight chimney". At that point I said cool but not quite what I want to hear to get me into the Christmas sprit. To each his own. I still love XM.


----------

